# Bosch pof 500a collet



## Lee Christian (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi all, really hoping somebody can help me out a little if possible please.
Ok basically I have never used a router before but always wanted one so a few months back I saw one for sale on facebook which looked in as new condition and came with a few bits etc, so I went and bought it and just stuck it away in the garage. Anyway I came to use it today and when I went to fit the attachment in I noticed there was no collet inside the nut!
Not really got a clue where I could go locally for a part (Blackpool) so I have spent literally hours searching for the part online and all I am doing is getting myself more confused because one thing is saying 6mm, 8mm, and then another is saying 10mm. Dont know which size collet I need to order and how I can measure up to find out.

The size of the nut which the collet would fit into fits a 17mm spanner around it if that helps at all.

Model: Bosch pof 500a
Serial: 0 603 261 042
Other serial?: 089200989
2000 >PP<


Many thanks in advance :smile: :wub:


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

I am guessing that you are in the U.K. And that you want to use the most commonly available router bits with 1/4" shank, if this is the case you need to get a Bosch 1/4" Part Number: 2 608 570 048 collet. If on the other hand you have or want to use 8mm shank router bits you need to get a Bosch 8mm Part Number: 2 608 570 049 collet.

Now these fit inside your collet nut which hold the router bit. 8mm bits are stronger than 1/4" shank bits but are not as common and generally a little dearer. 6mm shank bits are rare in Australia where I live and probably are in the U.K. so I wouldn't bother with those. But for a smaller router 1/4" shank bits are fine and what I would recommend, just don't try take huge cuts at a time, you only have 500watts which isn't that powerful and the motor will bog down if you try. If you don't know what size router bits you have get out a ruler and measure the diameter of the shank which is the part that fits inside the router collet, and shown by the letter "S" here, if it measures 8mm then you need an 8mm one and if it measures 1/4" (6.35mm) you need the 1/4" one:










You could contact a Bosch dealer near you or go online, here is where I got those numbers from:

Buy Spare Parts for Bosch Router POF 500 A - 0 603 261 838 - Powertool Spares

Hope this helps, others may chime in who live in the U.K. with where to get them cheaply. Oh and I would look up some videos and instructions on router use and safety procedures as well.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Lee and welcome. What size shanks are the bits that came with the router? Good chance they are what is commonly available there. That's the size collet you'll want. That's a small router so I'm guessing that your choices are limited to 6mm, 1/4, and maybe 8mm.


----------



## Lee Christian (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you both for the replys! Yes I am in the UK by the way, sorry should of said in first post.

Just been out and measured the shank for the router bits as per the picture above and I got 8mm thickness.. so I guess its an 8mm collet I need to order?
Not sure if its relivant or not, but I also measured the inner shaft of the router itself (where the nut screws on to) but this is measuring 10mm?

I have tried to upload a couple of photos in hope that helps, sorry about the size of them.


Yeah it is only a small router I just hope it will do fine for what I need, what I am wanting to use it for at the moment is to just get a straight join for my 2 piece van floor (12mm ply) and wanted to put a sloped edge against the rear doors. If it gets much use then I will probibly treat myself to a better one in a few months.


Thanks, Lee.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Another suggestion would be to take it to a woodworking supply store along with your bits to be sure you get the proper collet. If they don't have the part I'm sure they can direct you where to acquire it and maybe give you some advice on the bits you have.


----------



## Lee Christian (Jun 13, 2018)

Unfortunatly there isn't really anything like that near me. Most we have is a few timber yards but they don't supply any tools or accessories. Not many small tool shops either, the only 2 I know about I have already phoned them up and one doesn't deal in bosch (and wasn't helpful at all), the other I ordered the 8mm collet with, should be here in 2-5 days so im just keeping my fingers crossed it fits 

Many thanks for the advice from anyone thats chirped in  Will post back when I get it for future reference for others if ever needed.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I looked at a parts diagram for that router last night when I read this and it showed 2 different collets I think based on model number and age. I remember that the base of the one collet was 10mm across.Part of the recess is cone shaped to match the slope on the collet and as you tighten the nut this causes the collet to compress and squeeze the shaft of the bit to hold it.

It's a good router for light jobs and many members have more than one router and one is often sized like that for light jobs. You don't need a router that is 1500 watts plus and 6 or 7 kilos to put a decorative edge on a board. You mention straightening some edges on 12mm ply so for that clamp a straight edge on your ply offset from the edge so that the router, when run along the guide, takes off no more than about 2mm of material at the edge so that you can get a good join. Routing more material than that will put a strain on that small router.

For your part have a look at the linked diagram and look at the box with collets marked old and new. You need either part 703 or 803 from looking at that diagram. Buy Spare Parts for Bosch Router POF 500 A - 0 603 261 838 - Powertool Spares


----------



## Lee Christian (Jun 13, 2018)

Thats brilliant thanks for the good tip! Yeah I dont need to take much off just want to tidy the joins up more than anything and wanted to practise on a few offcuts I got laying around.

I must of clicked on to that page at least 30 times and never spotted that little box with old / new! Pretty sure mine is the 'new' one so I guess I need either part 3 / 703?
Not sure which I have ordered as I did it over the phone and told them I have 8mm attachments and gave him the model of it (so hopefully it will be right).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The model number is probably all they need. If there was a design change at some point the model number should reflect that. I heard some while back that even 1/4" bits were supposed to be getting phased out in favor of 8mm shanks due to 8mm being considerably stronger than 1/4". I have had one or two 1/4" bits snap off on me over many years and there is always the potential for injury if that happens and manufacturers are becoming more safety conscious in response to being sued for for perceived negligence.


----------



## Glen Shane-Pass (7 mo ago)

Hypnotoad said:


> …
> If on the other hand you have or want to use 8mm shank router bits you need to get a Bosch 8mm Part Number: 2 608 570 049 collet.
> …


Brilliant, thank you. This is exactly what I needed to know. I’ve had a Bosch POF500A for many years, although I haven’t used it a lot. Recently I bought what looks like an excellent set of bits from LIDL, only to find they have an 8mm shank. This will sort me out. Thanks again. I’m outside the return time for these, btw.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @Glen Shane-Pass , welcome to the forum.

8mm will become more common as we drift away from 1/4" . I have a couple of older routers, Ozito, that came with 1/4" and 8mm collets. I have not had to buy any 8mm cutters, yet...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Glen Shane-Pass


----------



## Glen Shane-Pass (7 mo ago)

jw2170 said:


> G'day @Glen Shane-Pass , welcome to the forum.
> 
> 8mm will become more common as we drift away from 1/4" . I have a couple of older routers, Ozito, that came with 1/4" and 8mm collets. I have not had to buy any 8mm cutters, yet...


I didn’t *have *to buy the 8mm cutters  It was a really excellent set of German made bits from ALDI at a very good price, really first class. I didn’t realise they were 8mm and when I did I thought they were good enough to make it worthwhile to buy the collet rather than returning them. I’m very pleased with them.


----------

